
Quadcopter modified to carry machine gun - ukdm
http://www.geek.com/articles/geek-cetera/quadcopter-modified-to-carry-machine-gun-20120423/
======
bdunbar
Stupid bloggers who don't know their weapons.

I can't play the video. From the still it doesn't look like a machine gun, but
a rifle.

~~~
icegreentea
This honestly looks kind of fake. I can't get audio, so I don't know if he
explained it away or not, but all I see is targets exploding after getting hit
by bullets. That weapon "mounted" is no way big enough to be a cannon, so at
the very least it's hilariously staged with pyrotechnics in the targets.

But the inconsistent effects of recoil (there isn't any shift when firing from
first person, but you can see it recoiling from the external view), the
complete lack of operator safety, and lack of detailed views of the gun from a
useful angle leads to me believe that it's all fake.

~~~
bdunbar
Weight.

An MP5A2 [1] weighs 2.5 kilos. 100 rounds of 10mm weighs 2.3 kilos. Add the
weight of a drum magazine.

Can the model used carry 4.8 (+) kilograms? 10 and 1/2 pounds seems like a
load.

[1] Going with the first SMG model that came to mind. [2] 1 of three calibers
an MP5 can fire.

------
drats
Impressive but fake.

    
    
      It looks like it's a textured object before take-off.
      Inconsistent dust when taking off the first time. 
      His piloting of it is too good. 
      Needlessly fake distortions on the video feed. 
      No recoil on the video feed. 
      Sound too much like a helicopter and not an electric
      quadrocopter in first scene. 
      Weird recoil when it's in the air shooting.
      Doesn't interact with the dust properly in mid-air. 
      Lack of dust when on its way to the window. 
      Piloting far too perfect through the window.
      Final explosion does not center on the drone but other parts of the car. 
      He mentions it's going to be in an upcoming computer game.  
    

The reason people believe it's real is that the CGI is almost out of the
uncanny valley and the rest is covered by the fact it's totally plausible. I
have been waiting to see such a device for a few years now and there are no
doubt quite a few similar machines in a prototype stage from various
companies.

------
jstalin
Good god.

